# piebald squirrel



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is my first piebald, best part is i got it with my bow! I'm going to take it to the taxidermist monday it should be a really cool mount.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

That is going to be a cool mount.Post pics when you get it back.

How much is a squirrel mount ?


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

onenationhere said:


> How much is a squirrel mount ?


http://www.michiganwaterfowl.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359749


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

onenationhere said:


> That is going to be a cool mount.Post pics when you get it back.
> 
> How much is a squirrel mount ?


 
I had one done a few years back for my son that one was $200, i'm gonna call monday i'll let you know


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a fox squirrel done 2 yrs ago, it was the normal brown, but had a black belly and black trimmings on the face and paws was really cool, i paid 375. Alot of taxidermists dont like doing them because they take alot of time and detail. So i would call around and find prices, i had one tell me 500 and laughed at him.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I had a fox squirrel with a black belly and face in my backyard; he was the only one i let eat off the feeder. I was hoping to grow him real big over the year so i could get him mounted........damn coyote or owl beat me to the punch; he been awol.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

o man that sucks, those dont come along very often. when i took mine to get mounted the taxidermist said there was another one similar that was taken a mile or less from where i got that one, which was in frankenmuth on a farm. couldnt believe it. good luck in the future


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

fortunately my backyard is a woodlot that seems to have a darn endless supply of the fox variety. Ive harvested 8; maybe more..sort of lost count and I still have them robbing my bird feeder; though smaller younger now. This darn thing looked like it had laid in a tar puddle. 

As for getting them mounted; for the size of them, yea they are a bit pricey. But when done...man do they look good.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the piebald, he looks cool and he will make a great mount!
You may want to look at getting it freeze dried. My taxidermist sends his out and it is about half the price.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

That is cool congrats. I missed one with my bow back in the 90's it had black on it thought it was a skunk at first but then it ran up a tree and jumped from branch to branch.

If you freeze dry it, put it under a glass case or the bugs will get to it trust me!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

I found a taxidermist that seems to be pretty good, he said he would mount it either on a branch or climbing for $175, gonna drop it off tomorrow can't wait to get it back


----------

